# bow only wma?



## couchhater (Nov 25, 2010)

Does anyone have a list of the bow only wma's i tried doing a search but nothing came up.
Thanks


----------



## nickf11 (Nov 25, 2010)

Sheffield WMA in Paulding county is bow only as far as I'm concerned. Look in the regs and they'll say which wma's are archery only.


----------



## Grey Man (Nov 25, 2010)

Sheffield and McGraw Ford


----------



## dawnvilledawg (Nov 26, 2010)

coosawatee wma south of Chatsworth around carters lake and i think around the around the lakes at rockey mtn public fishing area north of Rome.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Nov 26, 2010)

Redlands has an archery only area.


----------



## woods-n-water (Nov 26, 2010)

sprewell bluff


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 26, 2010)

Broad Natural area and the beverly tract of the Elbert Co. WMA are bow only.


----------



## watermedic (Nov 27, 2010)

Keg Creek


----------



## BCPerry (Nov 28, 2010)

Rays lake in south ga


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 28, 2010)

Dixie Creek at West Point Lake is bow only.


----------



## tsknmcn (Nov 28, 2010)

BIG HAMMOCK WMA &
NATURAL AREA
(6,900 acres) Region 6
Natural Area (Archery Only): Sept. 11–Jan.
15 [Sign-In]

BULL ARD CREEK WMA
(13,900 acres) Region 6
designated archery-only
areas (Ocmulgee and Towns Bluff Tracts)

CL AYHOLE SWAMP WMA
(5,242 acres) Region 7
ARCHERY-ONLY AREA
Deer Archery/Either Sex: Sept. 11–Jan. 15.
Tur key Mar. 26–May 15 [Sign-In].
Sma ll Game & Fur bearer s Aug. 15–Sept.
10, Jan. 16–Feb. 28.
SPECIAL REGULATIONS Area west of Firebreak
along Cowpen Swamp is archery only for all
species.

ECHECONEE CREEK NA
(490 acres) Region 4
ARCHERY ONLY AREA

ELB ERT COUNTY WMA
(2,500 acres) Region 3
Beverly Tract (a designated Archery Only
Area): Sept. 11–Jan. 1;

ELMODEL WMA
(1,600 acres) Region 5
Spe cia l Regu lation s Archery-only for deer
and feral hog except that legal firearms may
be used during Special Hog Hunts.

MONTEZUMA BL UFFS
NATURAL AREA
(500 acres) Region 5
Deer Archery/Quality Buck & Antlerless:
Nov. 1–Jan. 15 [Sign-In].

PENHOLOWAY SWAMP WMA
(4,269 acres) Region 7
Archery Only Areas/Either Sex: Sept. 11–
Jan. 15 [Sign-In];
Archery Only Area Area north of Paradise
Park Rd.

REDL ANDS WMA (OCONEE NF)
(37,500 acres) Region 3
WATSON’S SPRING AREA
Deer Archery Only/Either Sex: Sept. 11–
Dec. 5, Dec. 26–Jan. 1.

PAULKS PASTURE WMA
(16,600 acres) Region 7
Archery Only Area/Either Sex: Sept. 11–
Jan. 15 [Sign-In];
Archery Only Area Area east of U.S. Hwy
341.

And many more areas.  In your regulations book, look for Archery Only.  It is in rust colored print and stands out from the other text.  On a digital copy, search for Archery Only.


----------

